# Any (Military) Benefit to Blowing Physical Standards Out of the Water?



## Roger123 (21 May 2017)

So I'm patiently anticipating receiving an offer for an Aircrew Trade and was wondering if there is any practical benefit to showing up to BMOQ and banging out 100 push-ups, 60 sit ups in a min. and scoring really high on the step test, above and beyond the passing score.


----------



## brihard (21 May 2017)

Roger123 said:
			
		

> So I'm patiently anticipating receiving an offer for an Aircrew Trade and was wondering if there is any practical benefit to showing up to BMOQ and banging out 100 push-ups, 60 sit ups in a min. and scoring really high on the step test, above and beyond the passing score.



Yeah. You'll be in better physical shape, basic will suck less, you'll gain more respect from staff and peers from your degree of fitness (which will matter a very little bit), and all the general benefits that come with being in shape.

What are your times like for a 5k run? 8k?


----------



## mariomike (21 May 2017)

Roger123 said:
			
		

> So I'm patiently anticipating receiving an offer for an Aircrew Trade and was wondering if there is any practical benefit to showing up to BMOQ and banging out 100 push-ups, 60 sit ups in a min. and scoring really high on the step test, above and beyond the passing score.



Are you going for Top Athlete?


----------



## Roger123 (21 May 2017)

Never timed my runs, will start soon tho. Is Top Athlete a thing or are you pulling my leg?  ???


----------



## mariomike (21 May 2017)

Roger123 said:
			
		

> Is Top Athlete a thing or are you pulling my leg?  ???



What Testing Decides Top Athlete in BMQ?
https://army.ca/forums/threads/108305.0


----------



## brihard (21 May 2017)

Roger123 said:
			
		

> Never timed my runs, will start soon tho. Is Top Athlete a thing or are you pulling my leg?  ???



You've run those distances continuously though I hope? You want to be able to run distance comfortably at a decent pace. It will lessen suffering.


----------



## Roger123 (21 May 2017)

mariomike said:
			
		

> What Testing Decides Top Athlete in BMQ?
> https://army.ca/forums/threads/108305.0



Oh wow, I never heard about this before. Something to aspire to during preparations. I have an intrinsic motivation with regards to acing tests ( academic work, driving/flying test, NHL 14-17 against my friends (lol), acs, etc )- nice to know i can potentially gain a tangible reward.  Is it against only those on your course?


----------



## Roger123 (21 May 2017)

Brihard said:
			
		

> You've run those distances continuously though I hope? You want to be able to run distance comfortably at a decent pace. It will lessen suffering.



I have and I use those distances as "easy run" days. I redline doing 400/ 800 meter interval sprints. Ive been doing alot of 'meathead'  : type workouts for the last 6 months because I workout with a buddy whose into adding size and weight . Going to focus more on BMOQ fitness prep.


----------



## brihard (21 May 2017)

Roger123 said:
			
		

> I have and I use those distances as "easy run" days. I redline doing 400/ 800 meter interval sprints. Ive been doing alot of 'meathead'  : type workouts for the last 6 months because I workout with a buddy whose into adding size and weight . Going to focus more on BMOQ fitness prep.



OK, cool. Some guys show up with the attitude "you can't flex cardio" and end up hating life. Military fitness is all about functional strength and endurance. Doing a hard, crappy job, and doing it for a long time.


----------



## Roger123 (21 May 2017)

Brihard said:
			
		

> OK, cool. Some guys show up with the attitude "you can't flex cardio".


I find cardio type workouts - running, swimming, airdyne sprints, etc to be a real 'mental toughness' builder. You can always push yourself to go harder, further or a given intensity longer, through pushing through the mental  ( and pain) barrier. You cant really do that with the convential 8-12 rep bodybuilding programs. Plus, cardio is a great mood elevating, mental clarity inducing workout.


----------



## Navy_Pete (23 May 2017)

Aside from the PT itself, being fit will help you focus better when you are worn into the ground.  Basic was one of the few times having recurring occasional insomnia was helpful, as I was used to being up for several days at a time and still carrying on.

Basic is more mental than physical, but if you show up in crap shape, the physical part is harder than it needs to be so that piles on unnecessary additional mental strain as a result, but it's mostly long haul work than short, high intensity activity (think tough mudder vs american football)

Run yourself hard, stay positive, don't quit and remember it's all a game to test your ability to deal with stress, and life is good.  12 years later I still run into wingers from then and it's one of those weird bonding experiences that stays with you, and tend to pick up where you left of after a 5 year+ gap.


----------



## Xylric (15 Mar 2018)

I ran 10km in 49 minutes 33 seconds back when I was 16, but the reality is unless you keep at it, you'll never touch your best time again. I haven't in 15 years, though I am able to run much longer distances. I've traded speed for endurance, and much prefer it that way.


----------

